# Gas FP beeping instead of sparking



## modernizm (Jan 16, 2019)

my direct vent FP, made by Montigo Del Rey now makes a faint beeping sound when I turn it on, and the igniter is not sparking.   I cleaned the thermocouple and thermopile recently.    this is a glass enclosed FP.   I just took a torch and heated up the 2 "thermos" .  I then turned on the switch, and the beeping went away, the ignitor sparked, and it lit beautifully.   Any idea what the fix is?  thanks much for nay help!


----------



## wooduser (Jan 16, 2019)

modernizm said:


> my direct vent FP, made by Montigo Del Rey



Please post the complete model name and/or number of your fireplace.  That should be on the rating plate of the fireplace.


----------



## modernizm (Jan 16, 2019)

modernizm said:


> my direct vent FP, made by Montigo Del Rey now makes a faint beeping sound when I turn it on, and the igniter is not sparking.   I cleaned the thermocouple and thermopile recently.    this is a glass enclosed FP.   I just took a torch and heated up the 2 "thermos" .  I then turned on the switch, and the beeping went away, the ignitor sparked, and it lit beautifully.   Any idea what the fix is?  thanks much for nay help!


The model is L38-DF.  thanks.


----------



## modernizm (Jan 16, 2019)

wooduser said:


> Please post the complete model name and/or number of your fireplace.  That should be on the rating plate of the fireplace.


 The model is L38-DF. thanks.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 17, 2019)

http://www.wittus.com/Specs/XG0810_L38DF-ST-032012.pdf

The operating manual for the Montigo L38DF St is at the above location.  This is a direct vent gas fireplace with a standing pilot and a SIT gas valve with thermocouple and pilot generator.

There is nothing that should be beeping,  indeed nothing that really CAN beep that I can think of.

Can you identify where this noise seems to be coming from?

The pilot should remain lit in between uses of the main burner.

<<my direct vent FP, made by Montigo Del Rey now makes a faint beeping sound when I turn it on, and the igniter is not sparking. 


Please be more specific as to exactly when this beeping starts and stops.

For example,  do you hear the beeping when the pilot is lit and the main burner is off?

<<my direct vent FP, made by Montigo Del Rey now makes a faint beeping sound when I turn it on, and the igniter is not sparking. 


This is too vague a comment to be of much help.  What is the "it" that you turn on that produces the beeping?  The pilot burner gas,  pilot burner flame,  main burner gas??  You have to be specific and detailed.


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

His remote receiver may be beeping which I'm may be normal.


----------



## modernizm (Jan 17, 2019)

wooduser said:


> http://www.wittus.com/Specs/XG0810_L38DF-ST-032012.pdf
> 
> The operating manual for the Montigo L38DF St is at the above location.  This is a direct vent gas fireplace with a standing pilot and a SIT gas valve with thermocouple and pilot generator.
> 
> ...




the beeping is coming from the black plastic box (control module)  that has all the wires coming out of it .   The black box has a switch on it "pilot constant on/off"  I just switched to "constant on" and it started beeping.   I turned it back to "off".    I then took my torch and heated up the thermopile and thermocouple.  I then toggled the switch on control module to "constant on".  The pilot lit.   I then turned on my main switch to turn on the FP, and the gas came on and the FP lit.  So the FP works great if I leave the pilot switched to "constant on".   But the point of the electronic ignition is to only run pilot when you want to turn on the FP ... right?    Thanks to the experts that chime in   This forum is a beautiful thing.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 17, 2019)

Ahh.  The manual says you have a standing pilot that's lit all the time and has no ignition module.  So surprise, surprise,  you DO!

Millbilly makes a good observation that it might be a remote control receiver. 


Please post the make and model of the module so I can look that up and see what it says about beeping,  and about what part it actually is.

The make and model would typically be on the front of the part.


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

That manual shows standing pilot valve and electronic ipi valve.  Which do you have.  Show us a pic of the valve, or what you are referring to as 2 "thermos"


----------



## modernizm (Jan 17, 2019)

wooduser said:


> Ahh.  The manual says you have a standing pilot that's lit all the time and has no ignition module.  So surprise, surprise,  you DO!
> 
> Millbilly makes a good observation that it might be a remote control receiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## modernizm (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## modernizm (Jan 17, 2019)

above photos provide the info requested ..thanks to all of you that are contributing !


----------



## modernizm (Jan 17, 2019)

modernizm said:


> above photos provide the info requested ..thanks to all of you that are contributing !


 
I just turned off the "constant pilot" switch. I waited for the FP to cool down for an hour.  I turned on my wall switch and the FP ignited!  I repeated this cycle a few time and it continues to light.   So consider this problem solved (for now) fingers crossed.   Thanks to wooduser and millbilly for their efforts!  is there a way I can close this thread?


----------



## wooduser (Jan 17, 2019)

modernizm said:


> I just turned off the "constant pilot" switch. I waited for the FP to cool down for an hour.  I turned on my wall switch and the FP ignited!  I repeated this cycle a few time and it continues to light.   So consider this problem solved (for now) fingers crossed.   Thanks to wooduser and millbilly for their efforts!  is there a way I can close this thread?




NOT so fast there!

The manual for the American Flame control module is at:

https://www.kozyheat.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/IPI-Troubleshootin_-Guide-American_Flame.pdf

A description of the beeps is given on page 6.


Beep, beep!


----------



## modernizm (Jan 18, 2019)

wooduser said:


> NOT so fast there!
> 
> The manual for the American Flame control module is at:
> 
> ...




Thanks wooduser for your continued input.  I have saved the manual in case the rapid beeping starts up again.... there's lots of good troubleshooting info there.   For now, all is well, as the FP is operating like the day I installed it 10 yrs ago.  I do not have the pilot on constantly, and it ignites quickly when I turn on the wall switch.  I can't explain what caused the failure, nor can I explain how it remedied itself.  Such is life.   thx again.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 19, 2019)

And people doubt the existence of MIRACLES!


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 19, 2019)

Just so you know those are not thermopiles. One is a sparker the other a flame sensor. There is no need to "torch" them at all. You need to keep them clean.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 19, 2019)

modernizm said:


> . I cleaned the thermocouple and thermopile recently. this is a glass enclosed FP. I just took a torch and heated up the 2 "thermos" . I then turned on the switch, and the beeping went away, the ignitor sparked, and it lit beautifully. Any idea what the fix is? thanks much for nay help




Yes,  you have two rods sticking up in the pilot flame.  One is the spark electrode that creates the spark to light the pilot burner,  the other is the electrode that senses when the pilot burner is lit.

The electrode can get covered with invisible oxides which actually prevent the pilot burner flame from touching the electrode itself.  When that happens,  the spark keep operating,  the pilot burner gas stays on (at least for a while)  and the main burner doesn't light.  

It usually take several years for that to happen,  but cleaning the electrode with some fine sandpaper every two or three years should be considered ordinary maintenance.  It doesn't take much  ----you don't have to dig into the electrode,  just clean away anything that might be coating it.


----------

